# L1 A Visa Rejection



## sachhapetitioner

My question is on L1 A blanket visa rejection. 
There have been lot of rejections so far & like others I'm also wondering why USCIS could deny my L1 A blanket petition.
I'm PMP certified project manager & have been managing huge program of $5M since last 2 years. I'm currently working on H1B (since 2+ years) with the same client.
Since company wants to expand my responsibilities, they decided to apply for my L1A. Having said so, I have all the reporting structure, accountibility etc and thus went for L1A visa stamping interview.
Can anyone explain what might have gone wrong? 
VO: How are you doing?
ME: I’m doing good, how are you?
VO: I’m good. So, you are applying for L1 A blanket visa?
ME: Yes
VO: What company you work for?
ME: I work for XXX since 7 years
VO: Ok, what is the name of the client in US for whom you will be working?
ME: I’ll be working for YYY
VO: Do you have any onsite reportees? How many?
ME: I have 7 direct people reporting directly to me.
VO: What are the designations?
ME: 1 is Architect, 2 are Tech lead, 2 of them are Sr. Software Engg. & 2 are Software Engineer 
VO: Fine, do they have any people reporting to them?
ME: Yes, Architect & Tech leads have resources reporting to them?
VO: Are they located at onsite?
ME: Yes, they are onsite located and working for the YYY
VO: Whom are you reporting to?
ME: I’m reporting to Account Manager.
VO: Is he also located at onsite?
ME: Yes, he is located at onsite as well.
VO: How long you have been working as a manager?
ME: I’ve been working as a manager since last 2 years. Prior to this engagement I have managed big teams in India & across various countries as well for almost 3 years. So overall, I have been working as a manger since last 5 years.
VO: Ok, based on the information given today, your visa is not clearly approvable due to lack of enough experience to qualify for Blanket L1. I know that you have management experience and qualification as well but that is not sufficient for blanket L1 visa. 
You need to contact your company XXX HR for getting your petition for other category for which your case is more suitable.


----------



## USForex Guy

sachhapetitioner said:


> My question is on L1 A blanket visa rejection.
> There have been lot of rejections so far & like others I'm also wondering why USCIS could deny my L1 A blanket petition.
> I'm PMP certified project manager & have been managing huge program of $5M since last 2 years. I'm currently working on H1B (since 2+ years) with the same client.
> Since company wants to expand my responsibilities, they decided to apply for my L1A. Having said so, I have all the reporting structure, accountibility etc and thus went for L1A visa stamping interview.
> Can anyone explain what might have gone wrong?
> VO: How are you doing?
> ME: I’m doing good, how are you?
> VO: I’m good. So, you are applying for L1 A blanket visa?
> ME: Yes
> VO: What company you work for?
> ME: I work for XXX since 7 years
> VO: Ok, what is the name of the client in US for whom you will be working?
> ME: I’ll be working for YYY
> VO: Do you have any onsite reportees? How many?
> ME: I have 7 direct people reporting directly to me.
> VO: What are the designations?
> ME: 1 is Architect, 2 are Tech lead, 2 of them are Sr. Software Engg. & 2 are Software Engineer
> VO: Fine, do they have any people reporting to them?
> ME: Yes, Architect & Tech leads have resources reporting to them?
> VO: Are they located at onsite?
> ME: Yes, they are onsite located and working for the YYY
> VO: Whom are you reporting to?
> ME: I’m reporting to Account Manager.
> VO: Is he also located at onsite?
> ME: Yes, he is located at onsite as well.
> VO: How long you have been working as a manager?
> ME: I’ve been working as a manager since last 2 years. Prior to this engagement I have managed big teams in India & across various countries as well for almost 3 years. So overall, I have been working as a manger since last 5 years.
> VO: Ok, based on the information given today, your visa is not clearly approvable due to lack of enough experience to qualify for Blanket L1. I know that you have management experience and qualification as well but that is not sufficient for blanket L1 visa.
> You need to contact your company XXX HR for getting your petition for other category for which your case is more suitable.


Hi Sach,

It could be that you said you reported to an account manager. Here is some qualifications I took from another site for L1:


> An L-1A Manager must show that he supervises other professional-level employees, typically those who have Bachelor’s degrees or higher, or that she directs the operations of a department or division in the company. For example, a low-level line manager overseeing workers on an assembly line would likely not qualify, but a high-level manager in charge of the factory department likely would qualify. An L-1A Manager can also qualify if she is in charge of a critical function of the company, such as financial compliance or company sales.


----------



## ikreton

I believe a lot of software techs and other IT positions sometimes don't require degrees, which could cause a problem as you being a supervisor.


----------



## ManojKK

Hi,

Were you able to get through the Individual L1A interview and if so were the questions any different this time?


----------

